# Denzel



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi all

Just thought id show you all one of my other Dark polecats Denzel


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

He's a big lad, are all your ferrets dark?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I didnt even know you had ferrets, hes gorgeous, is he as sweet as he looks?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

He is lovely he loves playing with you. He runs away from you when you try and catch him though.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

rona said:


> He's a big lad, are all your ferrets dark?


no we have dark eyed whites silvers and sandies


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

His nose is just like a chocolate button


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow another Stunner! i really LOVE your ferrets DK:thumbup:


----------

